# This is the way a 2 year old bathes a dog (non Maltese)



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

For those of you who use Saturday as bath day for your dog, here are some hints on a different way:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how cute! I remember when I used to bathe Petie (Golden Retriever) in the bathtub with my kids when they were young!

What great hair your grandaughter has! Our Sarah is about the same age, but much sparser on hair!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> For those of you who use Saturday as bath day for your dog, here are some hints on a different way:[/B]



Oh my gosh!! This is too cute! What a beautiful little girl (and a very patient dog). Do you think all groomers start out that way??








Linda


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Cute groomer in training!... And the pup sure must have been dirty by looking at the water. Those pics are great!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How adorable!! What a little sweetie--and cute doggie too. Boy that's some dirty bath water, lol.

Saturdays usually are our Ollie bath day but since he was just bathed and groomed on Thursday today I don't have to!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun bath time!!! Two for the price of one!!! Luv your pics!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Faye your pictures are adorable







Your granddaughter is beautiful







I bet she had a great time as did the puppy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> LOL Cute groomer in training!... And the pup sure must have been dirty by looking at the water. Those pics are great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm sure that bath water is dirty for a reason. My son-in-law has been working very hard with the landscaping in the back yard. I understand Brooke (dog) likes to help dig holes, as most Labs do. Brooke is a house dog, and knowing my daughter, I'm sure she is taken straight to the tub any day she gets outside and "enjoys" herself.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Faye, your granddaughter is just gorgeous. That picture is tooooo cute









Lynda


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She is just too cute.







I hope that she lives close to you.







Julia


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

great pictures Faye...your granddaughter is beautiful. I wonder what Brooke was thinking while getting blown dry? lol


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

So cute!!! It looks like your grand daughter had a lot more fun that the dog! They are both beautiful little girls.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Bathing two babies at the same time...now that's a stroke of genius! Your granddaughter is absolutely adorable.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! How cute is that?????


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How cute! The dog's name should be Patience.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

They are really great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ewwwww to that water, but your granddaughter is darling - and such a big "helper"!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What sweet pictures!







Your grandbaby is adorable!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Your grandgirl is amazingly DARLING!!!!!






















What a heart stealer!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I guess unless you have had Labs in your family you don't know the extent they can go to in their quest to rearrange the landscaping. Seeing that dirty water is no big deal to me, as I have also seen the new flower beds that she is helping to dig. It didn't upset me to see my granddaughter standing in it because I know that she was bathed properly (with fresh clean water) when she finished with her fun. Poor Brooke (who is six months old) gets so many baths in order to live among the family that it's a natural for her. She is the perfect pet for my two grandchildren. She even gets to ride in the double stroller and sit between their car seats when they go on outings.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, in my house that's what the tub water looks like after my human kids are done! Well, maybe just my son....thank goodness now they are old enough to take showers!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Darling Faye,



Take it from Sara, one day that beautiful grandchild will moan to you... YOU Posted THAT?! hehehee



She is a doll and the dog looks nice too!



OH I MISS that age with Sara!

Melanie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Really cute Faye, maybe she could come up here and give my English Sheepdog a bath, he's LONG overdue!!!! I have to climb in the shower with him and believe it's not anywhere near as cute


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, how adorable they both are!! Great pics!! Your granddaughter is beautiful!! I love the last pic, the dog looks like she is saying "why me!!"


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh how cute!!!







Your granddaughter is so adorable. We had a very similar scene in our house last week (smaller dog, bigger groomer) but it was not nearly as camera-worthy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww how adorable! Those are great shots! Your daughter should really try to get next bath time on video & send it in to America Funniest Home Videos! I bet there was some pretty funny moments in there!







</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Darling Faye,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mel, I was thinking the same thing. She's a cutie but one day she's gonna kill grandma!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=355330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but she loves me now. She is counting the days until I come to visit Friday. She asks each time about the pups, and is excited that they will be coming with me. I sure hope she doesn't want to bathe them.


----------

